# rate my car plz



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

hey whats going on ive been a member here for a long time but never realy post anything. I was just wondering if u all would be willing to rate me on my car and tell me what u all think. 
My upgrades include a bolt on intake without tube due to MAF, exaust consists of tanabe 2 1/4 in pipes leading out to a 3A racing muffler, My audio mods ae replaced interiors with infinity kapa series, amp is a kenwood 600 watt, leading to two jl audio w3 10's all surrounded by custom box which took me 3 days to make, all audio is powered by an alpine's 7893 head unit. all this while riding on a set of konig tuner 16" rims with nitto 550 tires.


http://hometown.aol.com/witetiger2718/page2.html


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

Looks good,,,so far. But I would add cold air intake, strut tower bar, and dress the motor up a bit...just to take away from that stock appearance. I would also either get a body kit or lower it, and get the trim that goes around the cd player, tint the windows, and maybe throw some graphics on it, (((FROM MY BUSINESS.. ILLUSIONS, INC))) nothing flashy, unless you were goin for that look. But I would also put a lot of money into it, thats exactly what I'm doin to my 4 DOOR AUTOMATIC 91 SENTRA XE ..yes 4 door auto 91 sentra xe. But if what you've done is as far as you want to go, then thats cool too. You do what you want to, and don't listen to anyone that tells you your ride looks like shit, or was a waste of time and money. If it you like doing that stuff to your car,,,,,,,GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

93SentraXE,

Your car looks very nice. I love your audio setup that's pretty damned sweet  Though, I am with Project Sentra on the fact that you should change from a WAI to a Cold Air Intake, you'll get better performance, and a nice deep throaty sound  Also I would consider going for a set of Hotshot Headers and a sweet exhaust setup, along with underdrive pulleys, and advancing your timing (Free!!!) in order to free up a few more ponies in your engine  Cosmetically (and Suspension wise) I would consider putting a drop on your ride to eliminate that dreaded wheel gap.  As Project Sentra also said, you may want to pick up a FSTB to improve your handling. Though, I have to disagree with Project Sentra on the Graphics Part ... that attracts waaaay too much attention, though it is your car, and you can do whatever works for you

My Compliments! Nice work so far


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

93SentraXE - I agree with project_sentra and stealthb14 about lowering the car. It'll give a more aerodynamic look when it's lowered. Love the trunk set-up. I'm planning on doing a custom trunk set-up sometime early next year. Might also wanna go with a CAI set-up. All-in-all, the car looks great. Keep up the good work. Check out my Sentra by clicking on the link in my sig and let me know what you think.


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice and CLEAN! Please keep it that way...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes please don't gay it up. Mine is exactly the same year, style and color as yours, and I put on an SE-R trunk lid with those built in trunk lights and of course the spoiler...the difference is amasing (um....no not faster). I also have factory built in fog lights. Next up is factory aluminum wheels.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO I really like how U set up your trunk....the JL came out so clean.....Nice Job--not get LOW.....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i agree, nice audio set up! lower your ride though, you'll really like the difference in appearance.


----------



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

would love to but i wont be able to touch my car my car for a lil while cause i was in my friends 2003 eclipse and we got t-boned on my doo rna dit isnt to good so iam out of commision for a lil while but u know i found out that a 96 celica does alot of damage going 50-60 mph and slams into the side of an eclipse lol but all is o.k. and everone walked away talk u everyone soon


----------

